# Belly/Back Bacon



## dr k (Mar 27, 2015)

Removed fat and silver skin from loin.  Then cut into thirds and put in with a 12lb. quartered skinless belly.













CAM00407.jpg



__ dr k
__ Mar 27, 2015


















CAM00410.jpg



__ dr k
__ Mar 27, 2015






It took 2 gallons of water to cover all the pieces which doubled as a rinse then dumped out.  I'm using Pop's wet cure for 14 days.  For every gallon of water:

1T. Pink salt #1

1/3 C. Kosher Salt

1/3 C. Brown Sugar

1/3 C. Vermont Maple Syrup

The 1/3 cup recipe has worked well for me in the past on CB so I thought I would use it for Belly Bacon.  On this recipe I substituted cane sugar for Vermont Maple Syrup.  I've heard about the syrup burning when frying so I'm hoping 1/3 C. per gallon should be ok.













CAM00412.jpg



__ dr k
__ Mar 27, 2015






I laid a big glass mug across the bacon to keep it submerged.  Still need to pick a cold smoke wood pellet for my AMNTS.  I've used pecan in the past and was happy with it.  I do have Todd's Pitmaster's Choice I may try this time.  I'll probably cold smoke the CB for four hours before heating the Kamado to 225*F till IT hits 145*F.  I'll cold smoke the belly bacon longer but not sure if it should be twice as long or longer.  I'm thinking a longer smoke is needed to penetrate the fat layers in the belly.  Also, to just cold smoke the belly or slightly cook it at the end of the cold smoke to an IT of 130*F to 138*F.  I'll add pic's after they rest in the fridge for a day or two to form the pellicle and get smoked. 

-Kurt


----------



## vikingboy6956 (Mar 27, 2015)

Nice!!!  I'm anxious to see how this all turns out.  As I get the steps and planning down to curing all my own meats I'm going to start doing bigger batches and more things at once like this.


----------



## dr k (Mar 27, 2015)

vikingboy6956 said:


> Nice!!!  I'm anxious to see how this all turns out.  As I get the steps and planning down to curing all my own meats I'm going to start doing bigger batches and more things at once like this.


Might as well fill up the curing vessel. Make sure to cure the same proteins in their own vessel, so to not cross contaminate. I messed up and cured a turkey and a loin for CB at the same time.  Now everything had to be cooked to 165*F IT, the higher of the 2 proteins. When the loin was smoking I only took it to 160*F. I learned my lesson. I'm looking forward to this normal 145*F IT CB. 
-Kurt


----------



## dr k (Apr 16, 2015)

Back for the second half with pics:













CAM00447.jpg



__ dr k
__ Apr 16, 2015






Needed to figure out how to get all this in the fridge for pellicle time so I stacked the quartered belly and used skewers to hold them and keep them spaced for air circulation. 













CAM00450.jpg



__ dr k
__ Apr 16, 2015


















CAM00451.jpg



__ dr k
__ Apr 16, 2015






CB on top shelf and BB on the bottom.  They sat in the fridge four days before I could get to cold smoking them.













CAM00466.jpg



__ dr k
__ Apr 16, 2015






I used pecan pellets and my 12" AMNTS for four hours before pulling the BB to finish the next day.  I BBQed the CB starting at 200*F and slowly brought it up to 225*F over 3 hours till IT hit 145*F. I didn't use any wood to finish the CB.  I wanted a mild smoke flavor.













CAM00468.jpg



__ dr k
__ Apr 16, 2015






I wanted to try a light smoke on the CB this round which turned out great for those that aren't as addicted to smoke as I am.













CAM00469.jpg



__ dr k
__ Apr 16, 2015






I cold smoked the belly on day two for 6 hours totaling 10 hours over all for the BB.  I took the longest quarter of the belly and sliced it extra thick.  It's a very meaty belly!













CAM00471.jpg



__ dr k
__ Apr 16, 2015






I cut the three remaining belly quarters in half to more easily Foodsaver the pieces.













CAM00474.jpg



__ dr k
__ Apr 16, 2015






I have a dedicated electric skillet set at 300*F for bacon.  I like to deep fry bacon in bacon fat from previous fry's so it doesn't splatter as much and cooks quickly and evenly.  That way I don't have to clean up but every 7-10 fry's. 













CAM00475.jpg



__ dr k
__ Apr 16, 2015






Really thick and really crispy.  All thicknesses are good to me I just like to change it up.  I've seen super thick cut bacon slices on TV and wanted to try that cut first which turned out great.   Both the CB and the BB had nice subtle Pecan smoke flavor.

-Kurt


----------



## dr k (Apr 20, 2015)

Well vikingboy6956 was the only one to take the bait on this thread.  Really folks both bacon turned out great.  This thread was a lot of work with a dozen pics.  I learned my lesson.


----------



## backyardboss (Apr 20, 2015)

Dr K said:


> Well vikingboy6956 was the only one to take the bait on this thread.  Really folks both bacon turned out great.  This thread was a lot of work with a dozen pics.  I learned my lesson.


There are others of us out here!

I've been anxious to give the CB a go with a TQ dry cure, so reading all I can to get it right. May well be driving 70 miles to get some of the Tender Quick, apparently not available where I am at all. Hard to believe.

Great thread, good looking stuff Many thanks!


----------



## dr k (Apr 20, 2015)

Backyardboss said:


> There are others of us out here!
> 
> I've been anxious to give the CB a go with a TQ dry cure, so reading all I can to get it right. May well be driving 70 miles to get some of the Tender Quick, apparently not available where I am at all. Hard to believe.
> 
> Great thread, good looking stuff Many thanks!


I've never tried the TQ.  I've heard great things about it.  Pop's wet cure is so easy and I have a lot of pink salt #1.  Maybe one day I'll take a real close look at the TQ method when I use up my pink salt #1.

-Kurt


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 20, 2015)

Nice looking bacon!


----------



## dr k (Apr 20, 2015)

Backyardboss said:


> There are others of us out here!
> 
> I've been anxious to give the CB a go with a TQ dry cure, so reading all I can to get it right. May well be driving 70 miles to get some of the Tender Quick, apparently not available where I am at all. Hard to believe.
> 
> Great thread, good looking stuff Many thanks!





dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nice looking bacon!


Thanks!  I hope I can get another skinless belly like this one.  I've had it Foodsavered over two years.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 20, 2015)

Nice Looking Bacon, Dr K !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









-------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Deep Fried Bacon shouldn't even be legal---To Dang Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 20, 2015)

Lol. I used to do the skewer (metal) trick with back ribs. Great minds....


----------



## dr k (Apr 20, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Looking Bacon, Dr K !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear!


----------



## gary s (Apr 20, 2015)

Congrats !   Some mighty fine looking Bacon   I think it deserves -  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## dr k (Apr 20, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> Lol. I used to do the skewer (metal) trick with back ribs. Great minds....


I thought I was going to have to baby sit them to stay on edge but all was good.


----------



## dr k (Apr 20, 2015)

gary s said:


> Congrats !   Some mighty fine looking Bacon   I think it deserves -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 20, 2015)

Dont know how I missed this, I love bacon.

:points: for awesome bacon.


----------



## dr k (Apr 20, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Dont know how I missed this, I love bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks c farmer!  It's sure worth the time.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 20, 2015)

Dr K said:


> Thanks c farmer!  It's sure worth the time.



I love making cured food.


----------



## dave17a (Apr 20, 2015)

Good lookin stuff there. did back bacon with Hi Mountain. Slice thin with onoin and fresh mater. YUM YUM.


----------



## dr k (Apr 20, 2015)

dave17a said:


> Good lookin stuff there. did back bacon with Hi Mountain. Slice thin with onoin and fresh mater. YUM YUM.


It makes a great CB pizza.


----------



## hookedonq (Apr 20, 2015)

Great looking bacon. And great idea deep frying it in bacon grease. Dont know why i never thought of that but I'll have to try it


----------



## dr k (Apr 21, 2015)

hookedonq said:


> Great looking bacon. And great idea deep frying it in bacon grease. Dont know why i never thought of that but I'll have to try it


Deep frying bacon in its own fat was a story my mom told me when we lived in Texas in the early 70's.  They would vacation with friends and this guy would make breakfast for a number of people and deep frying was the fastest, easiest and less messy way to keep up with everything else he was cooking.  My mom is a secret bacon junkie so we never had bacon growing up other than at a buffet.  I just started frying bacon this way four years ago when I met my girlfriend and her love of bacon.


----------

